# SARDS



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

I am going through the worst exp. with my Sam who has recently gone blind from SARDS. Hard to find any help or support. Is there anyone that can give some suggestions?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

What is SARDS?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Here is some info on SARDS. Never heard of it either.

http://www.sardsresearch.org/

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's a link to a new treatment as of last year. http://caninecushings.net/forums/showthread.php?p=36766

epfrantz, I'm sorry your pup Sam has to go through this. Was it sudden, like the articles state? Does Sam do okay in his/her familiar surroundings?


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you! I knew something was going on but he tested pos. to erlichia and lyme which was only a red herring to the real problem, the onset of Sards. The symptoms started as early as the first week in Feb.2008. He went completely blind the middle of June. This is devastating!!! He is adjusting very slowly but he recently saw a friend of mine and she marveled at how well he is doing. (was his first trip back to the beach) The only book I could find is Living with A Blind dog (on line) I am practicing some techniques. I actually need to find a pad for his poor nose but learning step up and step down commands is coming along. thanks again


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you very much, i had not seen this website.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

Sudden aquired retinal deteroration....basically the cells in the retna die, thank you for your response


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry correction, sudden aquired retinal degeneration


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry your little one has this. This is the first I hear of it. I wish I could be of more help but please know that you have our support here.

Connie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I've never heard of Sards before,and I bet you hadn't heard of it either! I'm so sorry your dog has been diagnosed with this awful disease. It must be very difficult for both of you to adjust to a new life. Recently I saw a show "Dog Whisperer" with Cesar Milan. In that show he was asked for help for a ladies little blind dog. He seemed to have really helped that dog. I wish I could remember more of it,but I had alot of interruptions that evening. Perhaps you could go to Cesar's website and check for a date of re-run or perhaps on Animal Planet? I wish I had some advice to offer,but I don't have any. Know in advance however,we are all here to support you and your dog any way we can. Please keep us updated on his condition/how he is adjusting.:hug:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your dogs disease.... I had never heard of this before either. It must be a painful thing for you to watch your dog go through. He is fortunate to have someone who loves him so much that they are looking for help. I hope you will find someone else who has been through this to support you in the way only someone who's been there can. You are welcome here to share your struggles and joys with your dog... and a pic too!!


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have not had ANy experience with a blind dog....HOWEVER>>>>

My inlaws had one.....and I must tell you - he was AMAZING!!!!!!!

He knew where to goand walk in the house..where to jump...and - could go upstairs....

AND................. PLAY CHASE!!!!! I am serious.... eace:

You may be amazed and eventually in awe.... I hope so....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

epfranz~ I'm so sorry you're having to deal w/this. Please know that, although we may not know about SARDS, we do know and love Havs and their owners. This is by far the best place to come for comfort, support, suggestions, and care. We _really do_ care about you and Sam! :hug:

We had a dog go blind when he was pretty old. He lived a few years in that condition and did surprisingly well. Like Catherine's in-law's dog, he was very good at knowing where to go and not go. The only problem we ever had was when he accidentally walked into the pool but, we put up a fence and solved that problem very quickly!

I hope you and Sam adapt quickly and can get into a good routine. Also, as you deal w/how to help him cope and need some suggestions, there are some extremely good problem solvers here and I know they'd love to help you in anyway they can.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you for your rsupport


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your pup Sam. I don't know where you live, but you might try to find a trainer that has experience with blind dogs and set up some private sessions.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

I think that is a great idea. Sam is responding to my flipflops on walks and now i am going to start clickers so my feet don't freeze come winter thks


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you very much, i have had so many caring words already and i appreciate it. I am working daily with new ideas but the process is painfully slow, I don't want to overwhelm Sam. The mats through the garage have helped him find his way back into the house without running into the car. I worried about that incase the tailpipes were hot. I miss his playing so bad. Every night was pure entertainment, which is not something we get from tv.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

that's what i miss is the playing, they say maybe he will again. I have come to determine that part of Sams' recovery is based on HIS acceptance of being blind. thks


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you for your support, would love to send a pic and I have one but cannot figure out how to put it on here. I will have to call my geek.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Did he like playing with balls. Maybe you could get one of the giggle balls or one of the others that make sounds. He could try to chase the sounds. Of course, that's after he gets used to the layout of the house and feels confident in getting around without running into anything.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

I just wanted to wish you a lot of strength and I am pleased to hear your dedication into adapting!

Good luck!

And like others here have mentioned before, dingle-balls are the way the go I guess....

It's quite an adaptation you've got to make, no more moving furniture, watching your pup more closely during the day.... scents, sounds....

Keep us updated on your progress and if you need to vent, that's what we're here for too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Sam, how old is he?

Susan I was just thinking the same thing, they also have scented balls.
I also just came across this website www.blinddogs.net that is very helpful with all kinds of tips.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Leeann said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Sam, how old is he?
> 
> Susan I was just thinking the same thing, they also have scented balls.
> I also just came across this website www.blinddogs.net that is very helpful with all kinds of tips.


What an encouraging and uplifting website... thanks for sharing it, Leeann.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

can't wait for that to happen, giggle ball is great idea...thks


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

Sam is 4, i have been on the blind dog website and it is where i got direction to get the book Living with a Blind Dog.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann, that's a great web site. I read through the tips. They are fantastic.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

sam looks like the dog in your pic, is that your dog? they all are so beautiful. My mom raises havs in Clyde TX. I enjoy all the different mixes. Her website is..storesonline.com/site/windyacres. you can see her pretty babies. I cannot decide whether or not to get sam a seeing eye buddy or not. looks like my vet bill will be 300.00 every 3 mos. and the periodic testing for cushings disease. oh well it's my resposnibility as a pet owner to take care of him and i gladly will do it


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

thank you I am enjoying all the kind words and support.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

help..how do you get the picture to come up from my pictures to your window, i tried the little icon to route me but can't hold on to the pic to get it here..it is so fun to see all the smiley dog faces


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

called my geek and here is my sam


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, Sam is very sweet and despite being blind, he has beautiful eyes.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

they are beautiful, thanks "snif"


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about you little Sam and have never heard of this either. There does not seem to be a lot of information on the web about it but maybe more will come up. I like that they are at least doing research on it. Maybe you can do like the lady with the Newfe and write down how the progression went in this case. Did it start in one eye or both go at once, little things like that to maybe help others know what to look for. 4 years old is very young and you are doing so many great things for Sam and research only helps make him more comfortable. Thank you so much for sharing this with all of us. Can I ask where you got your little guy from?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

It sounds like you're doing everything you can for Sam. I'm sure this is very hard for both of you - I'll bet he's able to adapt even faster than you are - he's a cutie. Dogs are amazing in their ability to adapt to new environments & challenges. I don't have any suggestions to offer, just lots of support and encouragement.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

SARDS affects about 4000 dogs in the us per yr. It has no known cause or remedy. The only thing I was told to do is test him again in 6 mo. for cushings. Sam was bought as a stud for my moms' kennel and is from Hungry. He was not producing so I bought him. Unfortunately Sam received treatment at the onset of SARDS for lyme and erlichiosis which only proved to be a red herring. I have been searching for help for him to support his adrenal and other hormone issues hopefully to prevent cushings if there is a coincidence of this disease in SARDS dogs. I plan to do this naturally and have leads for an alt. vet in my area.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a wonderful Mom you ared,and how lucky Sam is to have such care from you. I will not pretend to know at all, what you are going through, and I am sure that it is very difficult to re-learn how to keep him happy and healthy. But I will say, that even if all 3 of mine were blind, it would never take away from the love I get from them,or feel for them,as I am sure you feel with Sam. The most important thing is that he knows you love him, and are seeking all the information you can to help him through this!! I am glad that you joined us, and hope that some of our member can help you through this!! Your boy is a beauty regardless!!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you for the information and have you let the breeder in Hungery know what is going on with him to see if she/he can add anything to help you out. Maybe she/he has produced it before and might know of something else for you to do or maybe they have never heard of it there. I know that a lot of the European breeders really want to learn about things we openly talk about, that is the only way they learn also. At least the breeder needs to know to never pair up those parents again. Is there a way to know if this is genetic or if it just happens. I know that there are some things you can never predict. I will say it again, thank you for sharing.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I just wanted to add my encouragement. He's a beautiful little guy. I wish you both lots of luck and support! He's lucky to have you.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you for the compliment. I am sure you know how absolutely crazy Hav owners are in love with their dogs. Right now I find it very difficult to leave him for any length of time. Maybe good for him and not so good for me. Paula


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

I hope all in this forum learn just a bit about SARDS. Good idea to let the breeder know, I will see if my Mom can do that for me. This condition according to the eye vet is not hereditary and there is nothing that can be done. I hope the research being done can help others down the road. This disease I believe was not know until the 90"s but I truly cannot remember the exact yr. but nor long ago. Paula


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you Jill, I appreciate your suport, and I was raised in Berkley, how bout that


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

epfrantz said:


> I was raised in Berkley, how bout that


Wow! The world keeps getting smaller & smaller! I don't know when the last time was you were in Berkley but they've really been doing a lot of work on the downtown area - it looks really nice, they have outdoor seating at restaurants on 12 Mile, lots of new stores, etc.


----------



## epfrantz (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh I can't wait to see that. Been to Berkley a couple yrs ago for the dream cruise, actually that was the blackout year. still meet a childhood friend there every 3 or so yrs. my folks live upstate now, yes it is a small world Paula


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Sam is absolutely precious! Blessings to you and him!

Sue and Cazzie


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Aww - I'm just catching up to this thread now and am so sorry to hear about Sam. I believe there is a Yahoo chat list for owners of blind dogs - I know lots of people have had a ton of support and good ideas from that one. Let me know if you need help finding it and I'll PM you the next time I get a reference to it on one of my other lists.

Hugs!


----------

